# Mechanical clutch in operation



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we have the promised video of the clutch in operation. Bear in mind that the clutch is brand new, and consequently a bit stiff untill it gets ran for a while and loosens up. The sawmill takes very little power to drive it, but the stiffness in the clutch is the reason that the electric drill was working as hard as it appears in the video. Once this clutch mechanism is fully "run in", it will take very little power away from the engine it is used with. My trusty Canon digital camera has crapped out on me, so I just went and bought a Sony DSC-H90 to make this video.---Brian


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 5, 2013)

Very cool bit of machinery there Brian

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## metalmad (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice one Brian !
Pete


----------

